# An extremely amazing video



## medaid (3 Dec 2008)

This video found on officer.com depicts a vehicle pursuit after the suspect attempted to ram an officer. 

The end result as you will see is the driver of the fleeing vehicle being shot repeatedly after attempting to run 1 officer off the hood and escape multiple PCs (police cars). Once again often members are criticized for their use of force, with the public never being able to see what led to such a use of force to occur. Officers have split seconds to make decisions, and those seconds made the difference between this suspect getting away after assaulting and injuring a member, and possibly other civilians in the area.

http://www.officer.com/video/index.jsp?bcpid=1670076545&bclid=1672160910&bctid=1676371698


----------

